# question about dx system 4.5.602 and rom flashing



## sadi_droidx (Aug 29, 2011)

hello everyone,

first off, though this may be my first official post, I have used your theories/solutions successfully many a times during my darkest hrs with my dx, and for that i thank all of you.

before i explain my NooB problems, my About Phone shows the following information:
system version: 4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Model number: DROIDX
Android version: 2.3.3
baseband version: BP_C_01.09.13P
Kernel version: 2.6.32.9-g34b306d
[email protected] #2
Build number: 4.5.1_57_DX5-32
ERI version 5
PRL Version 52363

OK, well basically I have tried flashing roms like MIUI and DarkSlide with no success. Both seemed to have installed properly but then during reboot gets stuck on the red motorola symbol forever, and in which case the only known solution was to SBF back to froyo, update using Verizon's system update (to get GB bk), then root using the one click root for droid3 (which works like no other on the droidx).

To flash these roms, I would go to droidx bootstrap, click bootstrap recovery, then go to rom manager, flash clockworkmod recovery, then I reboot to recovery from rom manager, wipe cache/data (and dalvik cache) and factory reset, apply the rom zip via sd card on recovery, and I reboot (then get stuck with red symbol during rebooting).

So my questions are, are there roms specifically for 4.5.602? I noticed some roms require .340, does this mean that these roms wouldn't work on my system? are there roms available for .602? when searching for roms, should I be looking for .602 roms? because i cant find any.

any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. as you can tell I lack a lot of basic knowledge here, and have read up on as much as possible. also could my mistakes be in the rom manager, when selecting my device? would my device be motorola droidx or droidx 2-init? I read up on the 2-init thing but got thoroughly confused and still do not know which option i should be selecting.

thank you all once again for your help!


----------



## sadi_droidx (Aug 29, 2011)

one more note i wanted to add, some people suggest to use droid2 bootstrap instead of droidx bootstrap. what is the difference between the two? i have a droidx, would I not be using the droidx bootstrap no matter what? or are there conditions in which using the droid2 bootstrap is more appropriate? thanks again for all the advice, greatly appreciated.


----------



## NITRO2 (Jul 25, 2011)

MIUI is .340
DarkSlide X is .596 (i believe)

From my understanding, on .596 and .602, you use Droid 2 Bootstrap to get into recovery, not ROM Manager (i could and probably am wrong lol)
On .340 roms (such as MIUI or SSX), you use ROM Manager to flash the Droid X 2nd init clockwork manager and reboot into recovery from that

There are 3 roms that are working on .602 so far; ApeX RC3, Shuji 2.0, and CM7 (although this one is still having issues on .602 i believe)


----------



## sadi_droidx (Aug 29, 2011)

so youre thinking rom manager is best for versions below .596. so basically the 2nd init is irrelevant for me at this point? and what about droidx bootstrap? when would i be using that? i guess i need to go ahead and purchase the droid2 bootstrap, that may have been the issue.

thanks for the advice and rom suggestions! ill let u know what transpires!


----------



## NITRO2 (Jul 25, 2011)

before you purchase it, you may want to wait until someone who knows a little more then i do to add some input because i could be wrong.

but on roms such as MIUI, liquid, or SSX (.340 roms), i used Droid X 2nd init in ROM Manager


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You can install a 596 rom while being on 602. Darkslide is good, there's a new apex, liberty asop is great. Use droid 2 bootstrap to boot into recovery.


----------



## sadi_droidx (Aug 29, 2011)

i went ahead and tried it out nitro2. i just installed shuji rom using only the droid2bootstrapper and it worked! that mustve been the biggest issue (that is using the droidx strapper instead) maybe that and shuji 2.0 was definitely labeled as a rom for .602. thanks a million!

bobAbooey thanks for the suggestions, i did see some cool 596 roms so ill see if it works using droid2 bootstrap instead of the droidx bootstrap.

i knew you guys could help haha, thanks again!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

you can also use droid x bootstrap as you just did, make sure you have "usb debugging" off. Shuji is a great rom made my some very good devs. CM4DX is unreal but i would hold off if i was you, still has a few bugs but is still capable of being a daily driver. Just have fun and follow all directions to a T.

Major brain fart, keep usb debugging off.


----------



## sadi_droidx (Aug 29, 2011)

ah so d2strapper = dxstrapper + usb debugging (and i assume data cable inserted so it is actually enabled) right?

and d2strapper calls for usb debugging to be off? i turned it off to install shuji 2.0 and it worked so im assuming this is the correct technique?

sorry i reply to all of your answers with more questions, trying to learn up as much as possible to prevent potential future bricking, i feel like ive learned more about my phone this week than in the past year. thanks for the help!


----------



## NITRO2 (Jul 25, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> you can also use droid x bootstrap as you just did


crap, i'm sorry you got droid 2 bootstrap, i was under the assumption that it was the only one that worked because when i first rooted, everywhere i looked people were saying do NOT use droid x bootstrap.

i'm sorry about that


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I edited my post, major brain fart.

Keep usb debugging off when using on GB.


----------



## sadi_droidx (Aug 29, 2011)

no worries, your advice already did the job. im running shuji 2.0 now. thanks a million, just working on themes and getting all my apps back now from TB. thanks for the help!


----------



## NITRO2 (Jul 25, 2011)

sadi_droidx said:


> no worries, your advice already did the job. im running shuji 2.0 now. thanks a million, just working on themes and getting all my apps back now from TB. thanks for the help!


anytime, glad i could be of some help for once


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

sadi_droidx said:


> one more note i wanted to add, some people suggest to use droid2 bootstrap instead of droidx bootstrap. what is the difference between the two? i have a droidx, would I not be using the droidx bootstrap no matter what? or are there conditions in which using the droid2 bootstrap is more appropriate? thanks again for all the advice, greatly appreciated.


You have to use the droid2 bootstrap with GB builds
Currently there is a bug where you must disable usb debugging with the dx bootstrapper for it to work.

You will have no issues using the d2 bootstrapper.
For anyone using 2ndinit roms, as you should know...don't install either.


----------

